# Another message for Kelly Joy



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Kelly Joy
Thank you for your help so far. We have phoned round a few rescues but are being told they do not agree to indoor cats or that my friend will need to adopt two kittens. We are prepared to travel and my friend will be able to give a kitten a loving home from September but she is starting to think that it might be harder than we thought. 
Please any advice welcome! x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

is there any reason why the rescues should know that you are keeping the cat(s) in?


----------



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

I guess not! It seems a shame that my friend is being honest and wants to give a kitten a loving home and she is being slightly frowned upon for wanting to keep him/her indoors. There are so many kittens in rescue centres hopefully she can find one!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Seems crazy considering the amount of rescues needing homes!

I don't know whereabouts you are, but I got my initial two rescue cats from a place called Foal Farm in Kent. 

I hope your friend finds somewhere that will let her rescue them.


----------



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for that will add to list of places to ring!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Most Pedigree cats need to be indoor only so try those rescues I gave you on the list on the other thread first


----------

